# صناعه السيراميك من ابو يوسف



## ابو يوسف (3 يوليو 2009)

تعد 
تعتبر صناعة السيراميك واحدة من أهم الصناعات فى مصر. و تضم أنواع مختلفة من المنتجات مثل.

** المنتجات البيضاء مثل منتجات الخزف والصينى والبورسلين والمنتجات الزجاجية.

** منتجات مواد البناء مثل طوب البناء وطوب الواجهات ومواسير الصرف الصحى وبلاط مجارى الصرف.

** الحراريات مثل الطوب الحرارى طوب السليكا وطوب الكروم وطوب الماغنيسيوم وطوب الكروم والماغنيسيوم وطوب كربيد السليكون وطوب الزركونيوم وطوب سليكات الالومنيوم وطوب اكسيد الالومنيوم.

 ** المنتجات السيراميكية الخاصة.

وتقوم الوحدات الخدمية والمساعدة بامداد العملية الصناعية بالمتطلبات من المياه والطاقة بالإضافة إلى الصيانة والتخزين والتعبئة والاختبارات والتحليل.


وأليكم هذا الملف مرفق به كيفيه صناعه السيراميك​


----------



## الجعفرى (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

معلومات قيمة جدا

وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ....


----------



## kema (4 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا

معلومات قيمة جدا

وننتظر منك المزيد*​


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (4 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 
** معلومات قيمة جدا*


----------



## ابو يوسف (7 يوليو 2009)




----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)

*



*​


----------



## سليمان اراس (7 مارس 2010)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ابو يوسف (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elkhalfi (1 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## الكيميائى ص (4 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا معلومات قيمة


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام


----------



## rajo (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم ابن لنا وله بيتا في الجنه امين


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 سبتمبر 2011)

امين يارب 
وشكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Abu Laith (20 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام يا اخ ابو يوسف واشكرك على المعلومات القيمه ... ولكن المرفقات لا تعمل ........


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم انا جربت المرفقات وهى تعمل

ولايمكن فى اى منتدى المرفقات لاتعمل لانها محفوظه فى المنتدى


----------



## ومضة عمر (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بوركت اخي الكريم


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------

